# VAHS Barbecue



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Just wondering if there is any information on the summer Barbecue at Anthony`s?Looking forward to getting together.Jody


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I believe it's July 23 (Saturday 11:30 till 4 pm) at Anthony place.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I believe it's July 25 at Anthony place.


It is possible to update the VAHS website with the time, date, and location of the BBQ?

This would be very helpful for those that are not on BCA.

JMHO.

Best regards,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update.I also wanted to post so more members are aware of it and we get better turnouts to the meetings.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

*Vahs 2016 bbq*

The Barbeque is Saturday July 23 from 11:00 to 4:00.Preference to Club members first. Limited space so register early.
Non members will be 10 dollars per head children free. Food and beverages supplied. No alcohol please!
RSVP to [email protected] by July 15 with the number of adults and children and your membership number, so we can organise food, we will reply with directions and address.
Anthony will be barbecuing and cooking up some great stuff.
Great chance to meet other aquarists in the lower mainland.
Best regards Michael

VAhs vice president


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Just talked to Anthony this morning about the food he's preparing, "not telling" but you better plan on being there with an appetite and enjoying the eats and meeting a lot of nice folks too. 

Just RSVP'd to Dave.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I just RSVP'd with Dave!


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Tentative menu is:

BBQ wings
BBQ marinated lemongrass chicken
BBQ pork ribs
Grilled corn on the cob
Stir fried vegetables
Stir fried noodles
Malaysian curry chicken with coconut milk rice
Some salad(s)
Hot dogs/smokies

Possible:
Cedar plank salmon/halibut
Char sui pork

Drinks:
Punch
Pop
Coffee/Tea

Dessert:
Fruits
Cake/pasteries

I have seating for 30+ people outside and another 10+ inside.

People coming to help set up my deck, please arrive by 11 am. Most of the food will be ready by 11:30 am although I will continue bbqing throughout the afternoon.

Anthony


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I've RSVP'd Dave.....looking for it.....the menu sound awesome Anthony


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks guys.Sent my RSVP`D.Jody


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So anyone else from BCA interested in attending?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Bump for Anthony.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Sent my rsvp to dave


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Replied on the other thread, but we're in! Thanks for hosting, Anthony!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be bringing anything that I don't need anymore to give away/trade, since one man's trash is another's treasure and us being together will just make it so stupid easy.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope to make it


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I hope to make it


We haven't seen you in a long time Mike  I hope you make it too :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Come on people. Join us for some good eats and great company, along with hours of fish-talk with fellow fish fanatics.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Other than the VAHS monster spring and fall auctions this is the only other chance for a get together for everybody in the hobby. it's central location at Anthony's house is perfect for most people. Great food, great people from the hobby to talk and visit with. Hey everyone try and make it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Is Dave still taking RSVPs? The initial info said July 15th was the cut off date.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I think you can still email Dave.You can also PM Anthony SeaHorse_Fanatic.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> I'll be bringing anything that I don't need anymore to give away/trade, since one man's trash is another's treasure and us being together will just make it so stupid easy.


Great idea I'll do the same, anyone coming could as well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Shrimpette said:


> Is Dave still taking RSVPs? The initial info said July 15th was the cut off date.


Yes, I convinced Dave to let me extend the RSVPs till towards the end of the week.

As long as I have a rough idea how many people I'm feeding, I can get everything bought, cut up, marinated and ready by Friday in time for Saturday morning. Most of the meats will be marinating at least a couple days before being thrown on the grill, but I'll be making the curry chicken Friday night so everything absorbs the flavours overnight.

So please contact Dave asap so he can have a running total. Hope to see you there.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Great idea I'll do the same, anyone coming could as well.


f anyone is interested in LF BN Green Dragons send me a p.m. I have had a bit of a breeding "explosion" so I have quite a few young ones 
Looking forward to Anthony's cuisine....If anyone hasn't been fortunate enough to be treated to Anthony's cooking, be ready to be surprised/amazed :bigsmile:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I plan on bringing some free azola floating plants.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Shrimpette said:


> Is Dave still taking RSVPs? The initial info said July 15th was the cut off date.


As mentioned by Anthony the RSVP time has been extended, so feel free to send a RSVP to "[email protected]" anytime this week of July 18th.
For the people that have never been to Anthony's place his address is 6745 Lakeview ave. unit B, South Burnaby 11:30am to 4pm.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Guy said:


> As mentioned by Anthony the RSVP time has been extended, so feel free to send a RSVP to "[email protected]" anytime this week of July 18th.
> For the people that have never been to Anthony's place his address is 6745 Lakeview ave. unit B, South Burnaby 11:30am to 4pm. Please don't park on the right hand side of his driveway.


Actually, if I remember, I'll try to park down the street and leave the entire driveway for guests to park on. Neighbours are on vacation so their side of the driveway is free to use right now.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I plan on bringing some free azola floating plants.


I could use a bit Mike.

Best regards,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I just emailed Dave and signed up me and my other half. See you guys there!

Kim


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Anthony I sent you a PM.Also Roger from VAHS will attend as well.I sent a email to Dave to let him know.Thanks Jody


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

*Quick update on the VAHS BBQ party at Anthony's in South Burnaby this Saturday, July 23.*

So we went from only 17 to almost 30 attendees now, so if you still want to come but haven't signed up, please do so ASAP to ensure you're place at the VAHS BBQ

Thank you all who have signed up to come. Hope to see you all there. I heard the weather will be fabulous (knock on wood, knock on wood) with mostly sun and about 22 C. Perfect temp for hanging out on the deck and in the garden. I will begin prepping the meats on Thursday night, so before they hit the Webers, the meats will be full flavoured and yummy.:bigsmile:

Also, if you have stuff to sell, trade or give away and both buyer & seller are attending, you're welcome to complete your transactions at my place during the festivities. Several attendees have already posted in another thread about FREE stuff they're bringing to give away to fellow attendees.

For those willing and able to come help set up, please arrive at 10:30-11:00 am. The BBQ party will start at 11:30 am and go on till 4 pm or whenever the last guests leave (or get escorted out ). If you're working till 1 or 2 pm, that's fine. I can always fire up one of the BBQs for the latecomers.

PS: Would be nice to have a few attendees stay behind and help fold up the chairs & tables and clean up the deck post-party.

Thanks in advanced.

Anthony


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank You Anthony for doing this for us.I will try to arrive early to help out.I do have another Birthday to attend in the evening and will need to leave at 4pm.This will the biggest turnout ever!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll get there at 10:30 amish and no problem to help with cleaning up after too.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Argh...can't believe I have to miss this!  Sounds like it'll be epic.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> Argh...can't believe I have to miss this!  Sounds like it'll be epic.


Oh too bad, was looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Are non-VAHS members allowed to come to the bbq? I'm not even sure I am, but I attended one of the auctions in the winter. I'd be more than willing to contribute and whatnot.

Andrew


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Redshrimp2709 said:


> Are non-VAHS members allowed to come to the bbq? I'm not even sure I am, but I attended one of the auctions in the winter. I'd be more than willing to contribute and whatnot.
> 
> Andrew


Yes for sure. Just email Dave at [email protected] to let him know. It's $10 per adult non-member. Or you can join the club for the $20 annual fee and eat free.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

The date is July 23 not March.Two days from now.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Jousters said:


> The date is July 23 not March.Two days from now.


Good catch Jody


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Jousters said:


> The date is July 23 not March.Two days from now.


Oops. This is what happens when I post too late at night.

Starting to cut up and defat the meats, then marinate and stick in the fridge till Saturday JULY 23.:bigsmile:


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

The Guy said:


> Oh too bad, was looking forward to meeting you.


Likewise!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ribs and chicken are now soaking up my special marinades in the fridge. Gotta go pick up more food and supplies tomorrow to make sure we have enough plates, cups, food, etc. for everyone. I'll get a total count from Dave tomorrow and post on this thread. 

Seriously, if you think you can make it and want to come join us, let Dave & I know ASAP. 

Only 36 hours till the VAHS Annual BBQ, Malaysian-Chinese Outdoor Banquet. Wife & I are madly trying to get our place cleaned and ready before Saturday morning.

Anthony


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry guys! I forgot I promised my partner and a friend that we have a hike to do tomorrow. I also had the dates mixed up, thinking that the 23rd was next week. Long week for me. I hope to make it to the next social event! Cheers guys and enjoy!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Anthony...I will be coming early and bringing Mark and Kerry, so feel free to "put us to work".....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Curry is cooked. Cakes are baking. Supplies and remaining food bought and ready.

Menu for tomorrow's feast:

Malaysian Curry Chicken & Potatoes
Coconut Milk Rice
Fried Noodles with Bean Sprouts, Prawns, Eggs & You choy veg
Gai lan veg blanched in chicken stock
Stir fried Taiwan Cauliflower & Broccoli
Vege skewers with Red Bell Peppers, Mushrooms & Onions
Rosemary Grilled Chicken
3 Versions of My Special Marinated Grilled Chicken (about 12 different spices & sauces)
BBQed Pork Spare Ribs
Grilled Corn on the Cob
Cedar plank Salmon fillets with lemon & teriyaki
Garlic bread
Jumbo Hot Dogs
Regular & Cheese Smokies


Drinks:
Fruit Punch with Club Soda
Various Sodas
Lemon Verbena herb tea with Stevia (from my garden)
Coffee

Desserts:
Chocolate cake
Vanilla cake with fresh blueberries and raspberries (from garden)
Watermelon
Chapman's Fudge Ice Cream Bars

So we're expecting slightly over 30 people including adults and kids. Weather is expected to be perfect, cloudy with sunny breaks and a high of 22 C.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Anthony. After my reading the menu to my wife and telling her of your awesome cooking, she has now decided to join us. So add one more to the list. Thanks.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

do you want me to send Claudia over to valet park for everyone?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> do you want me to send Claudia over to valet park for everyone?


Lol  Making me work extra huh


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> do you want me to send Claudia over to valet park for everyone?


Smashed cars all over the neighbourhood. Yay!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Smashed cars all over the neighbourhood. Yay!


So much loving aaahhh


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey people attending the BBQ  Remember to bring along the stuff you want trade, giveaway or sell.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> do you want me to send Claudia over to valet park for everyone?


. Scary thought.I agree with Anthony....think I'll bring my old car today


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes thanks.I will be bringing some stuff to give away and some plants.Jody


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Hey people attending the BBQ  Remember to bring along the stuff you want trade, giveaway or sell.


Gotcha Laurie..I'm bringing "some stuff". Including a 51/2 gal tank, and glass top for a10 gal that you "requested"


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> . Scary thought.I agree with Anthony....think I'll bring my old car today


lol so scary i got scared myself


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been anthony's bbq once. Seriously, go hungry. It is da best. If i dont have kid's stuffs to attend to every sat, i would take my whole family there.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I just got home from it. Nice to put faces to the names.

what a fantastic garden and tanks.

Not to mention the great food<VBG>


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm
Missing the fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who came and helped make this such a fun event. Thanks especially to those who came early &/or stayed late to help with set up and clean up. We all had a great time and it was good to see some friends I haven't seen in a long time and to make some new friends as well.

Anthony


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great to meet you Mike.Hope to see you at next meeting.Great turnout and the food was delicious .Anthony did a great job.Very nice to meet in person all BC Aquaria members as well as VAHS members I have not met.Thank You to Anthony for making this all happen.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

We just got home as well from a great day....it was nice to catch up with fellow VAHS members and family members. A huge THANK YOU to Anthony. Irene, Felicia and Isabella for their hospitality......opening their home and awesome garden to us all. A special thanks to Anthony for the"Malaysian Feast" bbq. As per usual Anthony's expertise on the bbq was on full display &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

We had a great time this afternoon. Was wonderful to see everyone and to get to chat with some of you I haven't had a chance to talk to much. Huge thank you to Anthony and his family for the hospitality and the amazing food!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for hosting another great BBQ, Anthony. Your fruit/veg garden is redonkulous. 

Thank you Dave, Mike, Eileen, Laurie, Bart, Claudia, and Jody for making this happen.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It was a great day for the BBQ, I enjoyed talking with the people that came out and indulged in the perfectly cooked Malaysian food that Anthony prepared on the BBQ.
Thanks Anthony and Irene for hosting this event, it was terrific.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be sending the parking bills soon, any dent or scratches will not be deducted from it


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I will be sending the parking bills soon, any dent or scratches will not be deducted from it


Hey I got this dent in the back of my CRV since you parked behind me :lol: just messin with you Ha Ha


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Hey I got this dent in the back of my CRV since you parked behind me :lol: just messin with you Ha Ha


Now I know why Claudia left early and never came back


----------

